# Uplink Activity for the Week of 6-27-7 ....



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

We always wanted QVC in this slot: 
137 QVC ADDED TO Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

More HD RSNs coming "soon";
377 FOXCN ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

378 FOXPT ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

378 FOXPT ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

380 FOXD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

381 STO ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

Setanta Sports coming "soon", MAYBE:
406 STNTA ADDED TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

Major League Baseball Extra Innings is history:
625 MLB, MLB REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

626 MLB, MLB REMOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

627 MLB, MLB REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

628 MLB, MLB REMOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

629 MLB, MLB REMOVED FROM Tp 21 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

630 MLB, MLB REMOVED FROM Tp 21 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

631 MLB, MLB REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

632 MLB, MLB REMOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

633 MLB, MLB REMOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

634 MLB, MLB REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

635 MLB, MLB REMOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

636 MLB, MLB REMOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

637 MLB, MLB REMOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

638 MLB, MLB REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

639 MLB, MLB REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 7 at 119w


5692 KTNL1, KTNLDT REMOVED FROM Tp 14 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5693 KTNL2, KTNLDT2 REMOVED FROM Tp 14 on EchoStar 2 at 148w



5711 TEMP1 ADDED TO Tp 17 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5712 TEMP2 ADDED TO Tp 17 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

Birmingham HD Locals warming up:
6495 WJSU ADDED TO Tp 9s12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

6496 WIAT ADDED TO Tp 9s12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

6497 WVTM ADDED TO Tp 9s12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

6498 WBRC ADDED TO Tp 9s12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w


It's Wilmington, North Carolina warming up:
8683 WWAY ADDED TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 2 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8684 WILM ADDED TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 2 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8685 WECT ADDED TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 2 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8686 WSFX ADDED TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 2 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8687 WUNJ ADDED TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 2 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w



14516 KDEV3, KDEVDT3 REMOVED FROM Tp 21 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

14517 KDEV4, KDEVDT4 REMOVED FROM Tp 21 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

14518 KDEV5, KDEVDT5 REMOVED FROM Tp 21 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

14631 KSCI3, KSCIDT3 REMOVED FROM Tp 1s5 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

19053 TSN, REMOVED FROM Tp 14 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

36854 DNL10 ADDED TO Tp 21 on EchoStar 9 at 121w

CHANGE COUNT 64


They would not want to imply that these are actually HD Channels, so they changed the EPG names on the following channels:

TNTHD to TNT

ESPHD to ESPN

ES2HD to ESPN2

NFLHD to NFL

HBOHD to HBO

SHOHD to SHO-E

NTGHD to NTGEO

STZHD to STARZ

HGHD to HGTV



7124 KPAX2 became available with a local mapdown of 7

FPCHN 574 and 575 returned to Engineering.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeaaaaahhhhhh! Birmingham HD's warming up!

Looks like they are really sticking to their near-term new markets as announced at the Team Summit meeting. Hopefully, dinner will be ready soon.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

With the newer receivers already clearly marking HD channels removing the extra tag makes sense.

Thanks for the update ... more placeholders for HD sports ... let's turn on the ones already there as well! (CSNCHI)


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> With the newer receivers already clearly marking HD channels removing the extra tag makes sense.


Actually necessary, as there is no room for "HBO-SG-HD" or "HBO-2E-HD" in 5 characters...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I guess it would be LOGICALLY to assume Setanta is coming soon to DISH for sure then! 

Would be good news for many...

Thanks for the report, John!


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

JohnH said:


> Birmingham HD Locals warming up:
> 6495 WJSU ADDED TO Tp 9s12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> 
> 6496 WIAT ADDED TO Tp 9s12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> ...


YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So much for them moving Spike TV.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Logical but premature. Many channels have come and gone away. 

Still hoping for the best ... I like new channels - makes bragging easier. 

BTW: 137 QVC is active.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

a f riedn si telin me s ch 406 si only adish lgo withou name 


77 west quetzat wopduelnot be disj emxico ofial

dish emxico woudleb the rpoyet caleld apolo dth form aiffen lcoaionot knwo ye


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> Logical but premature. Many channels have come and gone away.
> 
> Still hoping for the best ... I like new channels - makes bragging easier.
> 
> BTW: 137 QVC is active.


I'm wondering whether QVC paid extra to be right in the middle of the dramatic channels, rather than in the shopping channels.

Back some weeks ago, I heard the following from a Dish contact:

" Dish and Setanta are in the final stages of negotiations, and expect to have positive news very soon. "

Uplinking the channel seems to be positive. 

Given the usual $15 per month price for Setanta, and only one SD channel bandwidth needed, I can't imagine what would derail it becoming available in the next few weeks.

Remember that each HD channel takes a lot more bandwidth, and until new satellites come online, E* has to weight each HD channel addition carefully (because competitive pressures will mean they won't be getting any further income per HD subscriber for adding any particular HD channel).


----------



## bandit13 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Thanks John !!*


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

edcutv woudle eb beteter in qvc psoition xd 
educatv mnsut eb on main solo with o mcuh itnes taht i has generate


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kstuart said:


> Remember that each HD channel takes a lot more bandwidth, and until new satellites come online, E* has to weight each HD channel addition carefully (because competitive pressures will mean they won't be getting any further income per HD subscriber for adding any particular HD channel).


I expect both to be weighed appropriately.

SDs are expected to be on all receivers, not just ViP receivers ... that means QPSK MPEG2 that takes up 1/12th of a transponder (or a little more) and is most likely going to be uplinked to premium space on 119° or 110°.

New HD channels are only expected to be on ViP receivers ... that's 8PSK MPEG4 with up 6 channels per transponder ... 1/6th of a transponder. They can also be uplinked to 61.5° and 129° (and space exists).

New part time sports channels take up even less space ... the only issue is the evening when more than six channels are active with HD at the same time. (Which is why a 24x7 network like CSNCHI is harder to put up than all the part time channels).


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks John! Some good news and bad news for sports fans.

What was on channel "19053 TSN" that was removed?


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

James Long said:


> SDs are expected to be on all receivers, not just ViP receivers


What better way to push the swap to mpeg4 compression than bringing SD channels on in mpeg4 also. New additions =mpeg4 and that drives the adoption of mpeg4 hardware.

While SD is expected, it doesn't necessarily mean it makes sense at this time. It would be more advantageous to plunge in like they did with HD. You want it? You get a VIP receiver.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

Setanta coming soon... fingers are crossed!:hurah: Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

colavsfaninnwia said:


> Thanks John! Some good news and bad news for sports fans.
> 
> What was on channel "19053 TSN" that was removed?


Whatever it was .. it was something "virtual / open tv, etc" anyhow.. Not like a normal channel .. TNGTony doesn't even list those on his chart


----------



## kevruth (Jan 7, 2004)

This is good news on Setanta. D* has had it now for over two years and they claim they reached their two-year subscriber goal in very first year. E* certainly has been missing out not mention all of the soccer fans that switched.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Still no word on Comcast Sports HD in Chicago.
And how about Golf Channel HD now that they have all the Thursday/Friday PGA coverage? Couldn't they throw that onto one of the 'special events' HD channels until a full time transponder becomes available on the new satellites?


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

James Long said:


> With the newer receivers already clearly marking HD channels removing the extra tag makes sense.
> 
> Thanks for the update ... more placeholders for HD sports ... let's turn on the ones already there as well! (CSNCHI)


Flip the switch on FSN North HD also.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

mlb extr ainign chanel still uplinked


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* will leave "garbage" on the mux until there is a reason to remove it.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

What no FSNBAYAREA????


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

tomcrown1 said:


> What no FSNBAYAREA????


Nope, will probably be the last to be added along with NESN as they are under the same ownership.

But, its getting closer.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

Thank's JohnH!


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

pdxsam said:


> What better way to push the swap to mpeg4 compression than bringing SD channels on in mpeg4 also. New additions =mpeg4 and that drives the adoption of mpeg4 hardware.
> 
> While SD is expected, it doesn't necessarily mean it makes sense at this time. It would be more advantageous to plunge in like they did with HD. You want it? You get a VIP receiver.


As long as they have a plan in place to move us 10M+ SD only subs to new receivers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I keep thinking of that as 10M*-* as more people upgrade to HD equipment.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

stanta oficlia uplinked


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

360 ALTUD MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
Still not available.


----------



## roachxp (Jun 29, 2007)

grooves12 said:


> Nope, will probably be the last to be added along with NESN as they are under the same ownership.
> 
> But, its getting closer.


Nope, NESN is jointly owned by the Redsox and Bruins, I think you were thinking of FSN NewEngland which was owned by Rainbow Media & Comcast 50/50, but this past May Comcast now owns 100% of FSN NewEngland.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

jrbdmb said:


> As long as they have a plan in place to move us 10M+ SD only subs to new receivers.


They do, it's called Dish'nItUp 

Seriously though the setting of new SD channels in mpeg4(are there really going to be many new SD channels anymore?) is the smart business decision. While it will cost subs money to upgrade, the long term benefits to the company and the customers are greater.

The reality is the clock is ticking on SD. There will always be some SD channels but in the next 5 yrs or so you're going to see most SD channels moving to an HD beam. I would think any new channels would come out in HD right off the bat.

I understand the money aspect, I've got 3 receivers that are mpeg2 only, however, I'm prepared for the fact that at some point I'm going to have to pony up and have them replaced. It's just a matter of when and how much I'm willing to pay for it.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

roachxp said:


> Nope, NESN is jointly owned by the Redsox and Bruins, I think you were thinking of FSN NewEngland which was owned by Rainbow Media & Comcast 50/50, but this past May Comcast now owns 100% of FSN NewEngland.


You're right, I was thinking if FSN NE... Comcast owns 100% of FSN NE and FSN Bay Area, as both were previously partially owned by Rainbow Media.

Either way, that is likely the hold up for those two channels.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

JohnH said:


> More HD RSNs coming "soon";
> 
> 380 FOXD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w


Is this Fox Sports Detroit - I hope?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

chriscpmtmp said:


> Is this Fox Sports Detroit - I hope?


Yes. For those who are not aware, the HD RSNs have the same EPG name as the SD RSN for the same area.


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

And, as always, I had to come to Tony's rescue and point out that Food Network's flavors of HD and SD are different. My role has dropped, mainly because I am not a Dish subscriber, but do know a lot about locals. I'm also a skilled corrector.

(I'm the Raymie that had God-knows-how-many updates during the CW/MyTV era)

EDIT: Here's the proof:

"5/8/06

WWWB 55 channel 8654 in Charlotte, NC has changed its call letters to WMYT since it will become a MY Network TV affiliate in September. 
WDWB 20 channel 8034 in Detroit will be changing its call letters to WMYD since it will also become an MY Network TV affiliate. The web link was also changed (Raymie) "

I also broke some of the biggest news of 2006:

" News Alert! 
Court Orders Dish to Drop ALL Distant Networks. See (linkremoved) for details. "As if the magnitude of its ineligible subscriber base were insufficiently disconcerting,
we have found no indication that EchoStar was ever interested in complying with the Act (SHVA). We seem to have discerned a patter' and practice of violating the act in every way imaginable." (Raymie)"

And then...I went local, and helped Xandir document a ton of Phoenix changes on 6/3, and even found a CW one of my own:

"Daystar channel KWDK in the Seattle area is also showing the message listed below. (Joe) 
Daystar channel KDTP in the Phoenix area is also showing the message listed below (Xandir @ DBSTalk) 
KDTP changed its call letters to KTAZ on 5/27. (Xandir @ DBSTalk)
Update: KTAZ is to become a Telemundo affiliate now that it is owned by NBC/Telmundo. Daystar is swapping channels with the Phoenix LP Telemundo channel. (Raymie) 
Correction to a 6/1/06 changes. Bloomberg was not removed from channel 893. It moved to tp 2. (anon) Sorry for the misinformation. 
KTFL TV 4 Flagstaff has apparently gone off the air. Dish Network has a slate on the channel stating: "KTFL ceased operations on 6/1/06 and is no longer available on Dish Network." (Xandir @ DBSTalk) 
Daystar channel KLTJ in the Houston area is also showing the message listed below (Jim D) 
WHCP TV 30 in Portsmouth, OH (Huntington Charleston TV market) has changed call letters to WQCW to reflect its new affiliation to the CW network. The EPG and web site have not changed yet. (Raymie) "

And it continued between me and Xandir: I believe the second change from Phoenix was mine, but it could have easily been Xandir's:

"6/9/06

...KMOH channel 8338 supposedly from Kingman, AZ is currently identifying itself as KEJR 43 "Para Tí" (For You). KEJR 43 is a low power station in Phoenix and presumably a repeater of the full power Spanish Independent channel from Kingman. (Xandir) 
Removed mention of UPN from KUTP 45 Phoenix. The station is currently identifying itself as "My 45". My Network TV is expected to start on September 5. "

And then, the floodgates opened:

"As reported by Ra[y]mie last month, KBEJ 8475 San Antonio/Austin changed its call letters to KCWX. Dish changed the EPG today."

Others helped me navigate the floodwaters:

"Yesterday I made several "stealth" changes. Several more stations changed their call letters to reflect their new affiliation. (Raymie) and today KWBZ WB in Lubbock changed or sill soon be changing its call letters to KLCW (WTGuy at SatelliteGuys)."

"As reported by Raymie earlier last month, WJWB in Jacksonville changed its call letters to WCWJ. Dish changed the EPG today."

And then, Xandir chipped in with more in the KTAZ/KPHZ/switch/saga...

"Info Slate in the EPG added to KPHZ LP in Phoenix: "Effective Sunday, July 23, KPHZ Channel 11, will no longer be available on DISH Network." (Xandir) "

After that, I explained the switch saga...

"Information about TV station switcheroo in Phoenix from Raymie:
The reason KPHZ-58 in Phoenix is being removed tomorrow is that of a major swap between 2 LPTVs and 2 full-power channels. Telemundo is moving to channel 39, which was Daystar, with Daystar moving to the old Telemundo channels, tomorrow. (Actually, it's not moving, the Daystar could be "temporary" given the license was the Telemundo license in Holbrook, Arizona, where the channel 11 is allocated. 48 and 58 are licensed to Phoenix, and they will carry Daystar programming. Because Dish Network has a national channel for Daystar on 263, Dish Network has no need to carry the Daystar locals. So thus, the one Daystar on DN (KPHZ) is removed, because the LPTV on 48 is not on DN. The whole reason Telemundo is moving to 39 is to get it on more basic packages: Phoenix locals, Cox Cable channel 20 (from expanded channel 56), and so forth. On the Qwest cable system, KDTP-CA is already in the package (it was KDRX-CA, the Telemundo channel), as well as KTAZ. Starting tomorrow, the swap will be carried out, and both stations will be O&Os again.

-Raymie"

Then, I put my and my together, and got WZMY:

"WZMY TV independent TV station in the Boston TV market has announced that it will become a My Network TV affiliate starting in September. This plugs the largest hole left in this new network's coverage. (Raymie) "

Heck, sometimes the updates went slow, like this 7/29 specimen:

"As reported WEEKS ago by Raymie, the following stations have changed their call letters to reflect their new affiliation to the CW and My Network TV networks. (Dish finally got around to changing them on 7/26 (ANON, Maddu31))
7945 KUPT Lubbock, TV is now KMYL 
8185 WASV Asheville, NC (Greenville, SC TV market) is now WYCW 
9100 WFTE Louisville, KY is now WMYO "

On the same day, three people (including me, not Xandir for some reason) brought the floodgates on the switch saga nearly closed:

"KTAZ Phoenix is back up on the Dish satellite, but this time on channel 8329 because it is now a Telemundo station. This channel is not yet available to subscribers. (ANON, Maddu31, Raymie) 7/26 "

And then:

"WBHQ TV 63 (WB Columbia, SC TV market) changed its call letters to WKTC. The EPG listing has been changed on channel 7254 to reflect this change. 
As reported some time ago by Raymie, WDWB Detroit changed its call letters to WMYD. Dish changed the EPG on channel 8034 to reflect this change.
KTAZ Arizona Telemundo which used to be a Daystar station is back on Dish, but this time on channel 8329 to fit in with Dish's channel numbering scheme for locals and to put all the Spanish language stations together. "

Heck, August 14 was Raymie Day, when I took the entire update slate:

"KAZW TV 9 Walla Walla changed call letters to KCWK TV. This Azteca affiliate will be showing CW + network programming on its digital sub channel. The programming on Dish will probably be unaffected (Raymie) 
WTWB TV in the Greensboro, NC market changed its call letters to WCWG to reflect its new affiliation. (Raymie) "

And then, reckoning day came. The 5th was full of Raymie-rehashes:

"Channel 8623 (KHCV-Channel 45) has changed from Jewelry TV to Azteca America. However, all Dish Network shows on that channel is a test pattern, and the EPG info always says "Off Air." It's been that way since June. (Jeff) 
Channel 8624 (KWOG-Channel 51) has been sold to Fisher Communications (they own KOMO channel 4), and it has been announced that the channel will become a Univsion affiliate. There is no definite date for the change yet. "to be Univsion" has been added in the description for that channel (Jeff) 
Many, many corrections to web links made thanks to Nick. 
Removed "WB" and "UPN" from most if not all the stations on the chart. At the same time (with many thanks to Raymie) added most if not all the My Network TV and CW designations to the stations along with other affiliation changes that arose from the disappearance of two networks and the emergence of two other networks.
My Network TV officially starts operations TODAY. It airs two one hour "TV Novels" (Telenovelas) or more correctly, night time soap operas with new episodes every day. 
UPN and the WB officially cease to exist on 9/17 and the new CW officially comes into existance on 9/18, however all the network designations have been changed to prevent confusion (on my part) as to what station is affiliated with what network since there were some pretty interesting swaps that were hard to keep track of. For example, in Jackson MS, the Fox station became My Network TV, the UPN station will become a CW affiliate and the WB station is now a My Network TV affiliate. 
Changed the designation of My Network TV from MNTV to MyTV since their logo stresses these letters. The reason this was not done earlier was to prevent confusion with a Boston station that called itself "My TV" long before the network was thought of. Fortunately, this issue was settled and that local channel is now a My Network TV affiliate. 
WBMM 7858 a Daystar affiliate in Montgomery, AL is apparently becoming a CW affiliate. This is the first Equity-owned station to go with the CW network. (Raymie) "

And then, half of a mid-September update was Raymie-rehashed:

"7270 WUPN changed their call sign to WMYV. Dish has changed the EPG 
7630 WSTQ Is now available to Syracuse locals subscribers 
8134 WCWB changed their call sign to WPMY. Dish haschanged the EPG 
8184 WBSC changed their call sign to WMYA. Dish has changed the EPG 
8474 KRRT changed their call sign to KMYS Dish has changed the EPG 
8614 KTWB changed their call sign to KMYQ. Dish has changed the EPG 
8925 KTFO changed their call sign to KMYT. Dish has changed the EPG 
9034 KVWB changed their call sign to KVMY. Dish has changed the EPG 
9070 KXTU is now available to Colorado Springs subscribers. "

CW day came, and the Raymies were dropping like flies:

"Channel 7319 changed its call sign from WHCP to WQCW as reported by Raymie months ago. Dish finally changed the EPG name. 
Channel 9284 Virtual station in Roanoke (WJPR) changed it call letters to WWCW as reported by Raymie some time ago. Dish finally changed the EPG "

He was stealthy with my stuff, too:

"WHCT, Azteca TV in Hartford which was mistakenly uplinked to channel 7738 (in the Greenville, NC channel area), has been removed. At the same time it was added to channel 7388 along with the other Hartford channels and made available to Hartford locals subscribers." (I submitted the Azteca part)

Back to the dropping flies:

"The EPG for channel 8534 changed from KUWB to KUCW. The station changed its call letters a month or so ago as reported by Raymie. "

And ANON reported stuff, but Raymie based them:

"KGWB channel 7604 changed its call letters to KGCW some time ago as reported by Raymie. Dish finally got around to changing the EPG today (ANON) 
KWBT channel 8924 changed its call letters to KQCW some time ago as reported by Raymie. Dish finally got around to changing the EPG today (ANON) 
Dish changed the EPG on channel 9373 from KAZW (the call letters of a repeater) to KCWK which are the call letters of the parent station. (ANON) "

"San Francisco CW station changed its call letters from KBHK to KBCW some time ago as reported by Raymie. The EPG was changed today on channel 8255. "

"KFBT TV in Las Vegas changed its call letters to KVCW some time ago as reported by Raymie. Dish Network finally changed the EPG on this channel. "

Even into November, the Raymies could be found:

"Dish finally caught up to KUNS. Channel 8624 changed its call letters from KWOG to KUNS some time ago as reported by Raymie. Dish finally caught up and changed the EPG today. (ANON)"

And on 12/20, the last came into view:

"EPG name change on channel 7055 from KSCC to KMTW. This station changed its call letters months ago as reported by Raymie. "

That's me!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

ROFL! Thanks a million Raymie! I couldn't have kept up with that as well as I did without your help and at times close to daily e-mails.

The Dish channel chart wouldn't be possible without your help and the help of dozens of others that help me keep track of things and act as my proof-readers (DARKMAN). 

See ya
Tony


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

JohnH said:


> Yes. For those who are not aware, the HD RSNs have the same EPG name as the SD RSN for the same area.


Got it thanks. The program guide is probably the only place its called fox d. It usually called FSD - for Fox Sports Detroit.

I've been sending emails to [email protected] every couple of weeks. I wonder if this helped get us bumped up in Detroit? Probably not, but maybe.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

HEHE 

Thanks for sharing that info with us, Raymie / Tracker (You're a good "Tracker" in my book) 

And thanks for kind words, Tony 
I try (occasionally)


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Birmingham HD Locals warming up:
6495 WJSU ADDED TO Tp 9s12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

6496 WIAT ADDED TO Tp 9s12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

6497 WVTM ADDED TO Tp 9s12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

6498 WBRC ADDED TO Tp 9s12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

What has been the typical delay (days) from uplinking the channels to the time DISH downlinks them to the user?

Of course I'm a Birmingham DMA customer waiting for the downlinks to begin...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

4bama said:


> What has been the typical delay (days) from uplinking the channels to the time DISH downlinks them to the user?


E* has released channels anytime from the same day they were uplinked to never.

Ask the people in the Indianapolis market what happened to their HD locals on 118°.
Ask anyone interested in Logo.
Ask anyone interested in InHD.

Plenty of channels uplinked, "confirmed" as carrying the correct content on hacking forums yet later dropped.


----------



## An-Echo-Star (Jan 8, 2007)

How about NESNHD the most watched RSN in the country.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Still no Vegas HD....


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

CoriBright said:


> Still no Vegas HD....


Don't expect those until 2009. :nono2:


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

bruin95 said:


> Don't expect those until 2009. :nono2:


If I was living in Vegas I wouldn't have time for TV and i'm not a gambler. :lol:

Setanta, finally can't to re-sub with Dish after it is launched.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

bruin95 said:


> Don't expect those until 2009. :nono2:


2009????? We're #43 in the current DMA ratings, up 5 from previous year. We DEMAND Dish HD. If Birmingham AL is getting them now and they're #40, we should only be a couple of months behind! We're still the fastest growing DMA in the country.

And at this time of year in the 110+F heat, there's very little else to do expect stay inside in the air conditioning and watch tv. We don't want do do anything outside, we're not morons. It's only tourists that go jogging or whatever when it's about 115F in the afternoons. It's too hot to swim until the sun goes down. And we're not frequent gamblers either.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=719690

I think Dish should move us up the list.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

CoriBright said:


> 2009????? We're #43 in the current DMA ratings, up 5 from previous year. We DEMAND Dish HD. If Birmingham AL is getting them now and they're #40, we should only be a couple of months behind! We're still the fastest growing DMA in the country.
> 
> And at this time of year in the 110+F heat, there's very little else to do expect stay inside in the air conditioning and watch tv. We don't want do do anything outside, we're not morons. It's only tourists that go jogging or whatever when it's about 115F in the afternoons. It's too hot to swim until the sun goes down. And we're not frequent gamblers either.
> 
> ...


Well, you have 3 options:

1. Get an OTA antenna
2. Sub to Cox Cable
3. Sub to D*.

If not, then 2009 it is.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

bruin95 said:


> Well, you have 3 options:
> 
> 1. Get an OTA antenna
> 2. Sub to Cox Cable
> ...


We have an OTA antenna, but that's not much good when the satellite goes out (in the rare event of heavy rain). The other two are NOT options for us. I'd rather DIE than subscribe to Cox. I just think local HD stations should be allocated in the correct order as per the DMA.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

CoriBright said:


> We have an OTA antenna, but that's not much good when the satellite goes out (in the rare event of heavy rain). The other two are NOT options for us. I'd rather DIE than subscribe to Cox. I just think local HD stations should be allocated in the correct order as per the DMA.


If the problem is losing your locals when the sat signal is lost due to weather then E* putting them on DBS for you is no solution!! For me if I do lose the sat signal most of my OTAs will still come in and be watchable, just hit the menu button to get rid of the "aquiring signal" screen then hit the guide and choose an OTA.

As for the order of DMAs they are adding for HD locals, there are a whole lot of cities ahead of both Birmingham and Las Vegas on that list that don't have them yet so I don't think it's much of a determing factor for E*.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

bobukcat said:


> If the problem is losing your locals when the sat signal is lost due to weather then E* putting them on DBS for you is no solution!! For me if I do lose the sat signal most of my OTAs will still come in and be watchable, just hit the menu button to get rid of the "aquiring signal" screen then hit the guide and choose an OTA.
> 
> As for the order of DMAs they are adding for HD locals, there are a whole lot of cities ahead of both Birmingham and Las Vegas on that list that don't have them yet so I don't think it's much of a determing factor for E*.


Hey...leave B'ham out of it!:nono2:

Plus, didn't your momma teach you not to whine about what other people have (or almost have in the case of recently-uplinked, but-not-yet-available HD LIL's in Bham).


----------



## jeffdb27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Is Chicago going to be the last RSN available in HD? Anyone know what the hold up is?

Jeff


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Is it a full time channel?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> Is it a full time channel?


Yes. (And that is the likely holdup ... possibly combined with carriage of other CSN channels).


----------

